# Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2010)

*Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]


----------



## Alexxx-86 (4. August 2010)

*Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

hm
hatte das mini abo kann es nur bedingt empfehlen.

Prämie nie erhalten.
Zum kündigen musste ich meine kn. anfordern da man keine unterlagen bekommt.

Wenigstens waren die hefte über pünktlich


----------



## Bonham (4. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Bei mir war es ähnlich, kann es aber trotzdem empfehlen. Bei mir kam die prämie auch nicht. Aber der telefonische Service war gut und nach 2 minuten war die sache geklärt. Hab mir ne andere Prämie raus gesucht und die kam dann innerhalb einer Woche. Auch das kündigen kann man bequem per Telefon erledigen, sodass sich das Miniabo nicht verlängert.

Also wenn man nicht gerade Pech hat, und die Prämie vergriffen ist, klappt da schon Alles.


----------



## WallaceXIV (4. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Der Lüfter als Pämie ist super!


----------



## abo@computec.de (5. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

@Alexxx-86 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Posting - ich habe das soeben prüfen lassen und muss leider feststellen, dass unser Dienstleister hier wohl etwas verwechselt hat.
Der Lüfter <Angebot> ist definitiv lieferbar.

Unser Abo-Dienstleister wird sich nun nochmal mit euch in Verbindung setzen - damit's schneller geht, bitte nochmal eine Mail zu mir schicken (bitte Adresse mit angeben):
abo@computec.de

vielen Dank
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Ich hab das Abo beim letzten Mal abgeschlossen (als es das Angebot zum ersten mal gab), aber weder der Lüfter noch eine Ausgabe ist bis jetzt bei mir angekommen.

Edit: Wann bekomm ich die erste Ausgabe und die Prämie zugesendet?


----------



## GokuSS4 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

An wen geht die Kündigung?


----------



## Alexxx-86 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

An
COMPUTEC MEDIA AG
Dr.-Mack-Str. 77
D 90762 Fürth


----------



## RSX (29. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Habe meine erste Ausgabe gestern erhalten. Wie sieht das aus mit der Bezahlung auf Rechnung? Wann bekomme ich die Rechnung?

Gruß


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Ja hab auch die erste Ausgabe erhalten. Wann kommt der Lüfter?


----------



## RSX (30. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings Pure + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Nach Bezahlung heißt es. Nur interessiert mich, wann ich bezahlen kann.

Gruß


----------

